# what wattage ceramic heater?



## shoodi (May 19, 2008)

i got a new ceramic heater bulb as i thought my old one had blown, but turned out it was my pulse thermostat. as a treat a put the new bulb in as well due to the other one being about 5/6 years old but it has blown on the first day of use and i'm just wondering if perhaps i've got the wrong wattage. i went for a 150 as that is what the old one is. can't seem to find any where that says what wattage i might need.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

sounds like a faulty bulb. Your pulse stat will be rated at about 600watt so there souldn't be any problem with a 150 watt ceramic.


stick a normal light bulb in it to test, see if that blows. It'll show you if it was the bulb or something else.


----------



## shoodi (May 19, 2008)

i think you might be right, i put the old heater bulb back in and that is working fine.


----------

